# 328d EGR Urea system delete?



## jkj (Nov 12, 2016)

Can all epa systems be deleted from 328d?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

whats an 'epa system"?


----------



## jkj (Nov 12, 2016)

Specifically EGR, DPF, and SCR. Are those easily removable? I see a lot of info out there for 335d's but not a lot for 328d's.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Not legally.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

jkj said:


> Can all epa systems be deleted from 328d?


Yes, they can.


----------



## jkj (Nov 12, 2016)

When deleted does the carbon build up become a non or less of an issue?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

jkj said:


> When deleted does the carbon build up become a non or less of an issue?


Not related. Not affected.

VW ALH TDI has only EGR, not DPF, not SCR, and fouls the intake manifold with soot.


----------



## jkj (Nov 12, 2016)

Doug Huffman said:


> Not related. Not affected.
> 
> VW ALH TDI has only EGR, not DPF, not SCR, and fouls the intake manifold with soot.


I thought at least the egr was related?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

